# Skype et la vidéo au premier plan



## benji51110 (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais posté il y a quelques semaines au sujet de Skype déjà (juste après l'achat de mon MacBook Air), alors que la version était en 2.8. Avec la sortie il y a peu de la version 5, je pensais que mon problème de mise en veille serrait réglé, je l'ai donc installé mais au Bou de 2 minutes en conversation cam, je me suis trouvé agacé par autre chose :

J'ai pour habitude de converser de longues heures avec mes contact sur Skype, que je met en petit dans un coin de l'écran tout en continuant à surfer sur internet ou autre derrière. Or avec la version 5, je n'arrive pas à mettre la fenêtre cam au premier plan comme on pouvait simplement le faire sous la version 2.8 ou le faire avec la version 5 de Windows grâce au bouton "séparer". J'ai cherché sur le forum, sur Google, dans le menu... rien. J'ai remis illico la version 2.8 (merci time machine) mais ce n'est pas la solution que d'utilisé une version obsolète d'un logiciel.

Avez vous ce problème ? J'ai l'impression d'avoir du mal sur mac quand même 

D'avance merci d'aider un pauvre petit IT Technicien perdu sous Mac OS.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

benji51110 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'avais posté il y a quelques semaines au sujet de Skype déjà (juste après l'achat de mon MacBook Air), alors que la version était en 2.8. Avec la sortie il y a peu de la version 5, je pensais que mon problème de mise en veille serrait réglé, je l'ai donc installé mais au Bou de 2 minutes en conversation cam, je me suis trouvé agacé par autre chose :
> 
> ...



Salut,

Je trouve normal qu'on puisse dialoguer sur Skype, et fouiller sur internet, dès lors c'est le navigateur qui se met devant vu qu'il est le plus sollicité.

Skype fonctionnera bien par micro et même avec iSigh pendant que vous claviotez sur Internet.

Un fois à l'aise sur un Mac, on a de la peine à retourner sur un PC.


----------



## benji51110 (3 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je trouve normal qu'on puisse dialoguer sur Skype, et fouiller sur internet, dès lors c'est le navigateur qui se met devant vu qu'il est le plus sollicité.
> 
> ...



Nous somme d'accord, mais que ca soit la version Skype PC, ou la version 2.8 Skype MAC on peux forcer (tout comme les vidéo sur VLC par exemple) à avoir la vidéo au premier plan tout le temps. Je n'ai vraiment pas envie de perdre des fonctionnalités pour des évolutions...

Un exemple concret, tu navigue sur internet et tu voies quelque chose d'intéressant à dire à ton contact. Bien souvent, des mimiques de visages en disent bien plus que quelques mot.
Un autre qui parleras plus au g33k , une connaissance me montrait quelque chose sur mac avec le partage d'écran, j'était sans cesse aàaller rechercher ma fenêtre de vidéo qui passait derrière&#8230;

Pour ce qui est de mac, je pense encore certainement trop PC pour apprécier réellement le changement... Ce cas concret en fait partie.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de logiciel de messagerie instantanée. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## benji51110 (9 Février 2011)

Apres un passage sur le Forum Skype dédiés aux utilisateurs MAC. C'est tout bonnement impossible avec cette dernière version.

Merci Skype pour la désévolution apporter par Skype 5...


----------

